# I00 to come



## Sheepshape (Jan 9, 2017)

I had my ewes scanned over the weekend (65 of them) and that's a conveniently nice round number to work with. 35 scanned for twins, 2 for triplets , 24 singletons. 4 'empty' They are due from 15th March onwards (by dates).

Now for this neck of the woods, that's a tiny number of lambs, but it's enough to keep me on my toes. It's usually enough, too, to see prolapses, malpresentation, dystocia, mis-mothering and still births. Last year was relatively OK as I have a closed flock of ewes who are largely not first timers and any with bad obstetric histories have gone.

For now I'm trying to keep them in good condition and contented, as quiet and contented ewes are easy to lamb. As my sheep are tame (for which read spoilt) they tend to be trusting of my helping them out at lambing on the whole..... our local 3,000plus sheep man scoffed at how difficult it was to persuade my little flock to get into the scanner "If I had sheep like that I wouldn't keep sheep", but has to admit that their trust and compliance in labour is something he is not familiar with.

Well, all I can say is keep those pics. of lambs coming until the time I can post some of my own.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweet! That's a lot of lambs due! Best of luck for minimal complications! Emojis aren't working so no fingers crossed....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 9, 2017)

I can see "Busy" in your future there. We certainly hope all goes Well with each and every one of them too.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 9, 2017)

Busy is the word.   Friends of ours have about the same number and they look like it is raining lambs at their place.

Congratulations


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh I can't wait to see your lamb pics! 100 lambs!! Yup, you are going to be busy.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2017)

OH MY!!!! That is going to be a lot of lamb cuteness for sure.  Hoping that it all goes well.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 11, 2017)

Horrid weather forecast here for the next week or two, so I'm watching them extra-closely with their growing bellies. Snow,high winds and low temperatures, but I guess it's January and UK!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought that you folks over there in the UK had moderate winters due to the effects of the gulf stream? Anyway and regardless, hope there are no serious issues.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2017)

Latestarter, yes that's the theory and largely it's true. I live at 1,000 feet though and in Wales which is known for being wet. As we live 'out in the sticks' there is usually a period in the winter when we are snowed in for a day or two, and that's just what is forecast for right now. we certainly don't have the wide range of temps. that you see between winter and summer and, being tiny, there isn't that much regional variation either. Climate change is certainly having it's effect on us, though.

We live on the leeward side of a hill and there's some shelter in all of the fields, so the girls should be able to cope.If we were lambing, then we would have to have them in the shed, I think.

Currently it's just raining,but that's due to change any time. Fortunately the larder and fridge are well stocked and we have an unopened crate of wine!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 12, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> and we have an unopened crate of wine!



Always a prerequisite to unpleasant weather!   Keeps us from thinking "WHY am I doing this farming"  when we are out there making sure our charges have food & water.   Worked for me as I just labored thru 5 days of below freeze temps, 10" of snow, and now back to 50+ normal temps.    I hate cold & snow.  Thankfully get limited amounts most winters.

100 lambs?   WOW.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 13, 2017)

Well, the snow came, less than expected, but accompanied by high winds and low temps.

The sheep? They barely seemed to notice it. Note the dark patches where they have slept overnight, not even bothering to shelter.




 

More snow forecast for overnight tonight.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2017)

That is such a beautiful scene. How peaceful!


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jan 19, 2017)

defaid yn edrych 'n glws!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 19, 2017)

soarwitheagles said:


> defaid yn edrych 'n glws!



Ha ha.....dych chi'n hollol gwir (you are totally right), soarwitheagles.I've learnt Welsh since living here and think it's an important thing to keep languages, dialects and customs alive.I hope that all the Native American languages are going strong. (For some reason I just thought about the use of Native American languages in the war).

I'm still about 2 months away from lambing, but a couple of ewes are unwell and yesterday we administered injectable cydectin (heavy grade wormer chosen as a few were looking like they had scab)....horrible injection below the ear. In 2-3 weeks we'll be needing to vaccinate them and then there will be lambing.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Jan 20, 2017)

Sheepshape,

You have a lot of work ahead of you!  What an exciting adventure...  I can't wait to see how it all turns out!   Good luck to you.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

Impatiently waiting......


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 6, 2017)

When are these sheep due again? It feels like forever!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 6, 2017)

You're right, mysunwolf....it feels like they will never come. Thank you for asking. 147 days from the  tup going in is 15 th March. The 140 days is us up tomorrow. 

The multiples are coming into the shed overnight now, and I'm just off to check them (just before 6 a.m here). Shed cleaning is taking a daily couple of hours.

The pregnancy problems have already started. My ewe (Sharon) who was scanned for 'one normal and one abnormal' pregnancy and wasn't well aborted a normal foetus and a hydatidiform mole about 3 weeks ago. Myrtle began to discharge milk over 2 weeks ago prior to lambing and is being milked twice daily to stop leakage....she's well enough and in the shed all the time.Amy (huge, fat girl expecting twins} prolapsed horribly a couple of days back. I managed to reduce the prolapse and she is in the shed sorting a prolapse harness which is keeping everything in place whilst she is not allowed to have any bulky foods.I'm having to watch her like a hawk for when her labour commences.

So busy, very busy, but not a single lamb to show for it as yet!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 7, 2017)

Hoping everything goes well and only when it is supposed to happen.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2017)

Not a very auspicious beginning I'm afraid... Sorry you've already had to deal with complications. Not something anybody really wants. So, that being said, I certainly hope that's the last of them for the remainder of lambing season for you. Looking forward to pictures of all the beautiful lambs down the road.


----------



## secuono (Mar 7, 2017)

Will Myrtle have colostrum or will her lambs need frozen colostrum?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2017)

The ladies are already beating your brains out and you don't even have a lamb for a reward for all your work yet! Hang in there!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 7, 2017)

secuono said:


> Will Myrtle have colostrum or will her lambs need frozen colostrum?


 I'm thinking that all that Myrtle will have ,should her lambs even be born alive, will be mature milk. I do have her colostrum (or what she produced in the first day or so) frozen down, though. If her lambs are alive, then I'll thaw it out for them. I now have many jars of her milk in the freezer and plan to try to give her lambs the best of both worlds (staying with mum and having top up bottles) should they both live.

 Myrtle had twin lamb disease last year, got through it with some TLC, had two large lambs easily and went on to wean one whilst I bottle fed the other.I KNOW I shouldn't have kept her.....but she's another pet. She is a thin ewe with a tooth problem who I bought inside 6 weeks ago as I wanted to be sure she maintained her nutrition. She is about the worst candidate for producing milk prior to lambing!. She still doesn't look ready to lamb, is being milked twice a day, and she is being fed all manner of things to maintain her nutrition. She is inside with Sharon who aborted and Amy who is in a full harness for prolapse. As Amy is very fat and prolapsed she has to be kept off the bulky silage, so they all have to be penned in different areas in the shed. I also have to have the chickens indoors as we have bird 'flu in Britain and they have chosen to lay behind the straw bales in Amy's pen....so much juggling about and hurdling up throughout the 24 hours! thankfully the sheep are tame and easy to manage (and bribe with food).

But, back to the original point...I'll try to do 'shared care' with Myrtle. Lambs will suck anything when they are first born, so, if all goes well, the plan will be to let them suckle from Myrtle, then give the bottle and go on this way. I have done this before with my very old girl, Longface whose milk dried up after a week or so. Provided the  lambs learn to accept a bottle soon after birth (in sharp contrast to trying to 'teach' a 2-3 week old lamb to take a bottle), then they should be able to stay with mum whilst being adequately fed. Myrtle will still have to be fed extra food, though, I'm sure.

So, I have a plan....not sure it will work, but I do have a plan.

Meanwhile (4:00a.m here),I have checked the girls in the shed.....apart from much grunting, hiccupping  and gassy escapes, pretty much quiet. Before anyone feels I'm a complete idiot to get up at this time, well it's just that I'm a poor sleeper and if I'm up I might as well check. Maybe today will be the day.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

Not a complete idiot, just someone who loves her sheep and takes good care of them.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

It just dawned on me as I hit post, I defined "complete idiot"


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 10, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Before anyone feels I'm a complete idiot



If it makes you feel any better my ewes due date is to watch for lambs starting a week from now (Monday 20th) and I already go out in the morning to feed with a little hope of lamb bleats and want to sprint out after work when I get home.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 11, 2017)

At last .....lambs. Early this morning......scanned for twins....then I see a hind leg appear. A quick pull to deliver no 3 ( backwards but fine).

First lamb initially weak and needed warming under the lamb lamp. Now in the house and making good use my freezer of frozen ewes' milk .

With apologies for the dirty backdrop....I hadn't had time to clean up.



 

Ariel in front of the stove.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 11, 2017)

Awww, congrats!  How often does the scanning miss one?


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 11, 2017)

So glad that you finally have some lambs  They are so beautiful. And triplets!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2017)

Beautiful! Congrats! I'm sure you're thrilled   Hope the little weak one makes it


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2017)

Triplets!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 12, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> How often does the scanning miss one?


 Ha...depends upon the experience of the scanner. It wasn't the 'main man' who scanned them this year (who is about 99.9% accurate) but his apprentice. It remains to be seen how accurate he was.

The little weak one (Ariel) is the smallest by far and is a bit short of breath and has colic. She's in the house at the moment and is quite active and inquisitive.

Several others are looking like they could give birth today.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 13, 2017)

A second ewe, Winnie gave birth yesterday evening. She was in early labour at 5:30pm. About 40 minutes later, whilst I was doing other things, thinking I'd plenty of time, everything was over. Unfortunately I missed the actual moment of birth and one of her lambs was dead. It may have been born dead, it may have been a backwards birth. The 'silver lining' to this birth is that apprentice scanner couldn't count again.....she had triplets. Winnie is still left with 2 healthy ram lambs.

I always hate to lose lambs and, even though 'bottle babies' are a drain in all respects, I sill feel bad if I didn't witness the birth and may have been able to save that baby.

However, today is another day, and I'm sure more will come.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> A second ewe, Winnie gave birth yesterday evening. She was in early labour at 5:30pm. About 40 minutes later, whilst I was doing other things, thinking I'd plenty of time, everything was over. Unfortunately I missed the actual moment of birth and one of her lambs was dead. It may have been born dead, it may have been a backwards birth. The 'silver lining' to this birth is that apprentice scanner couldn't count again.....she had triplets. Winnie is still left with 2 healthy ram lambs.
> 
> I always hate to lose lambs and, even though 'bottle babies' are a drain in all respects, I sill feel bad if I didn't witness the birth and may have been able to save that baby.
> 
> However, today is another day, and I'm sure more will come.



I almost always miss the birth, no matter how many times I check on them! Then it's just up to luck as to whether or not the birth goes smoothly. I'm sorry you lost the triplet, but so glad the other two are okay. And you're right, there are so many more lambs on the way!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2017)

I've had 2 lambings (my total experience LOL) and I haven't been there for a birth yet. I have found them right after birth, but mostly the ewes have them up, cleaned and suckling.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, I've got 12 lambs now and a triplet ewe is circling on the bank as i type.

Myrtle, my ewe who has been producing milk for the last 3 weeks, gave birth to HUGE twin ram lambs last night. The second one is by my side right now, having drunk well over a litre in the last 6 hours. His fleece is bright yellow due to a degree of foetal distress at birth.

What is sleep....I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2017)

Fetal distress turns the fleece yellow? I have so much to learn.....


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 14, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Fetal distress turns the fleece yellow? I have so much to learn.....



That's why you see those weird yellow lambs in the field! Something about the fluid of the sack the lamb is encased in turns yellowish with a prolonged birth. Though I will say that we didn't see this until we had wool sheep. I couldn't figure out why everyone kept posting photos of yellow lambs.

I am so glad that Myrtle finally had those babies!! And that they are both doing well. How is she doing?


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 14, 2017)

I've taken pics. of the lamb with the 'golden fleece', but my computer isn't allowing to post any pics. right now.

I am so glad that Myrtle finally had those babies!! And that they are both doing well. How is she doing?[/QUOTE]

Myrtle is doing fine, though she is very tired. To be honest I am very pleased to not have to milk her twice a day. I'm keeping her indoors for a couple of days, then letting her out behind the shed....good protection from wind, lots of shelter etc. She'l be in there with just her son so I can continue to target her with extra food.

The 'triplets' turned out to be twin ram lambs....good size and seem healthy......again. I'm happy not to add to the 'bottle babies'.

There are SO many of them with huge udders, I could fine that 10 had given birth overnight (I do hope not).3 of them really don't look like they could continue much longer....bellies either nearly touching the ground, or a seemingly impossible width.

2 'sickies' in the shed along with the ewes with lambs ....one who appears to have a septic arthritis and the other who prolapsed two weeks ago and has worn a harness ever since.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats on Myrtle finally letting those boys out! That has to be somewhat of a relief for you, though short lived with everything else going on... Thanks to all for the yellow wool explanation... I had no idea either and assumed that was "normal"...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation about the yellow lambs. I just figured it was from the amniotic fluids, never knew it was from s distressed birth.

What is septic arthritis? And how do you treat it? Prolapse I understand, never seen a harness, so my mind is trying to conjure up a picture of a harness to hold a ewe's lady parts in place.......afraid I am coming up a miserable failure at that. Got pictures?


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 15, 2017)

Baymule said:


> ...Prolapse I understand, never seen a harness, so my mind is trying to conjure up a picture of a harness to hold a ewe's lady parts in place.......afraid I am coming up a miserable failure at that. Got pictures?



I wish I'd had one of these a few years ago when one of my ewes prolapsed. We were completely helpless and didn't know a vet and decided to put her down. With a harness, at least her and the lambs could have been saved and we could have culled later.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> What is septic arthritis? And how do you treat it?


 It's bugs in a joint, usually due to a perforating injury. I usually use penicillin and streptomycin mixture.

Mysunwulf has shown a good pic of a harnessed ewe. There's a neck strap and straps around the back legs connected by the back strap and click fittings (all adjustable). There are holes for the tail and poo. etc.
the difficult bit is reducing the prolapse.Tip the ewe onto her back, wash the prolapse with very mild antiseptic solution, lubricate well, and gently re-insert the vagina and womb, then apply the harness whilst holding in the prolapse (a two-person job).Locally granulated sugar is used to 'shrink' the vagina/womb if it's very swollen. Afterwards give her an anti-inflammatory and penicillin/streptomycin for 2-3 days. The harness has to come off as soon as labour sets in. Meanwhile, reduce the bulk in the diet....much less hay/silage etc. and don't permit too much exercise.

Amy (my prolapsed ewe_) started scratching yesterday, so her harness came off, but she hasn't done anything yet. Her prolapse has remained in.

Triplets and twins have arrived since yesterday.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the prolapse education. I don't think I would want to keep a ewe like that or her offspring. But I can see the advantage of keeping one long enough to get the lambs raised, then hustle them off to sale.

Another question, is prolapse hereditary or is it a mineral/vitamin deficiency?


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Thanks for the prolapse education. I don't think I would want to keep a ewe like that or her offspring. But I can see the advantage of keeping one long enough to get the lambs raised, then hustle them off to sale.
> 
> Another question, is prolapse hereditary or is it a mineral/vitamin deficiency?



I should let @Sheepshape answer questions on her own thread   But for now...  Vaginal prolapse is widely assumed to be hereditary, whereas uterine is accidental. So far they haven't found any vitamin/mineral deficiencies as the cause. Though as Sheepshape said, you want to reduce the bulk in the rumen when they have prolapsed. Farmers speculate all sorts of things about why ewes prolapse, including that they eat too much poor quality hay, they eat big bale hay, they eat with their body inclined, they are overly conditioned, the weather, etc. But honestly I think vaginal prolapse is a combination of genes and bad luck. 

Now will someone stop my ranting?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2017)

^^ what mysunwolf said.  Also there's a possible association of prolapse with the extremely short tail docking some (mainly show circles) do.  Personally I don't care for the ultra short tail docking anyway, if I ever had a breed that needed its tail docked, I'd take it only to about the length my naturally-shorttailed sheep's tails are.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 16, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> I should let @Sheepshape answer questions on her own thread


 No problem at all...education is education and I'm more than happy for my thread to be educational.

Amy, my prolapse ewe, has no family history of prolapse, her tail isn't at all short, she's been eating very good quality rye grass silage (small amounts) and I have her sister and a couple of half sisters of hers who haven't any prolapse history. (Mum is aged 13 plus). She's greedy and a bit overweight.Our weather is always AWFUL.....it's Wales.

Well, the story gets more interesting (or worse and more costly). Today she became very grumpy and showed clear labour signs....and out came her prolapse.....a long way....and she was in bad pain. Off to the vet (too busy to come to us).....C section for Amy.....2 ram lambs.....the second needing heavy resuscitation etc (vet nurse wanted to give up, but I asked to continue and did mouth-to-muzzle). All back home now....Amy OK, first lamb a bit better after being under the heat lamp, second lamb still pretty flat and not looking good, but alive. Amy not wanting to let them feed, but licking them and 'talking' to them. Looks like another sleepless night ahead.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2017)

So sorry Sheepshape... Try to get some rest as you're able. best wishes for Amy and her ram lambs.


----------

